
Zuckerberg ousts critical board members, installs loyalist, at Facebook - dannykwells
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/12/facebook-board-peggy-alford-reed-hastings-erskine-bowles/
======
o10449366
"Zuckerberg ousts critical board members, installs loyalist, at Facebook"

Please don't editorialize titles on HN.

------
pdkl95
In the recent-ish drama about FB's memo regarding their culture that valued
"connecting people" regardless of the cost (even safety), some employee
comments[1] were almost cult-like and seemed to confuse "integrity" with
"loyalty".

> “I look forward to working with Mark and the other directors as the company
> builds new and inspiring ways to help people connect and build community.”

It appears their priorities haven't changed.

[1] I included a few interesting quotes here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19232909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19232909)

[I should probably disclose that the one regret I have in life is giving the
author of that memo (Boz) his first programming lessons]

------
wizardforhire
This is great news for anyone anti-Facebook!

I can speculate for hours but my initial impression is that people do this
under stress when faced with overwhelming critism and lack the appropriate
coping mechanisms to handle said stress. It almost always is an early
indicator of absolute breakdown in the individual and subsequently the
organization tied to such an individual. Yes organizations can move on,
however usually and specifically in this case the person responsible wields
too much power and is directly implementing systems that undermine the
resiliency of the orginzation to respond effectively to systemic threats.

------
duxup
Is there any indication that past board members managed to reign in any of
Facebook's less acceptable decisions anyway?

I get the impression there are few (if any) limits laid down as far as what
Facebook does or doesn't do.

------
trpc
Zuck does whatever the hell he wants to. He knows his baby is too big to fail
now. It's like he owns the only cigarette company in the world where people
are addicted to it by design. Facebook, a 500 billion dollar company, is
nothing actually but a spam website pretending to be a social network. I
recently installed a browser extension that hides sponsored posts and found my
feed literally empty!

~~~
geophile
Can you post a link to this extension?

~~~
kawera
I use this one and it works well:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fbfluffbustingpuri...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fbfluffbustingpurity/nmkinhboiljjkhaknpaeaicmdjhagpep)

------
bkovacev
off topic question but how do board members get compensated at bigger
companies like FB?

~~~
sudhirj
Think this ought to be public info for any traded company.

------
village-idiot
At this point in facebook’s history, having a board captured by Zuckerberg is
a disastrous mistake. If I were an active share holder in FB I would be
_furious_ at him.

~~~
xiphias2
At this point network effect is on Zuckerberg's side, the only disruption that
I hope is coming is a decentralized Facebook, but it's too early for that
right now.

~~~
basch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OStatus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OStatus)

------
userbinator
I can't say I've ever heard of a company "installing" employees instead of
hiring them. Is there a joke here that I'm missing?

~~~
dgacmu
A board member is not an employee. The term is commonly used for board
members, officers, and directors of a company.

Install(v): place (someone) in a new position of authority, especially with
ceremony.

